# TSA announces "Conceal/carry" program for domestic flights!



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2016)

Bout damn time!

_In conjunction with the Department of Homeland Security, the Transportation Security Administration has just announced a proposal to allow armed Americans onto scheduled domestic flights. The Authorized Concealed Carry Program (ACCP) will create a new class of trained and approved concealed carry permit holders who will be allowed to carry on airplanes . . .

“The terrorist attack in Brussel highlights the need for a radical change in thinking,” TSA Director Troy McLure told a skeptical Washington press corps. “We need an effective deterrent for terrorists that extends beyond the security checkpoints and onto planes . . . Expanding the Air Marshall program would cost billions of taxpayer dollars, and only provide a marginal improvement to the safety of the American traveler.”

“The ACCP would be a force multiplier for Homeland Security,” DHS Director Sojahsay Johnson added. “We’ll be working with the FBI to select, background check and train qualified Americans who travel regularly. We’ll provide them with the skills they need to safely and discreetly carry firearms on domestic flights — and use them to defend against terrorist attack if needed —  without putting fellow passengers at risk.”

“Airplanes are the least armed slice of society most Americans encounter; the results are self evident,” McClure insisted. “While we anticipate some resistance to the ACCP, we don’t want to wait until another Brussels-style attack to take positive actions to ensure the safety of American airplane passengers.”

The Standing Committee on Public Safety and National Security is due to hear testimony on the proposal sometime next week._


----------



## Jael (Apr 1, 2016)

Parliament of Canada huh? April starting off with its usual shenanigans.


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Joke


The only thing to make this complete would be if the links all lead to RickRolls.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 1, 2016)

And here I was about to start a "I support Hillary 2016" thread... Oh well, happy April fools!


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2016)

You people kill me. Your mom couldn't suck a dick the way ya'll can suck the life out of a thread.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 1, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2016)

Raptor said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ



Learn to "embed" my friend. There will be no "mystery link" clicking from me on an open forum. Especially today!


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm at the TSA range right now for pre-qual. Open bar, topless stewardesses, and free peanuts.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm at the TSA range right now for pre-qual. Open bar, topless stewardesses, and free peanuts.



Thank you.  THANK YOU for still being an outstanding Marine and going along with the bit!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thank you.  THANK YOU for still being an outstanding Marine and going along with the bit!



I'm here for the peanuts, bro.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm at the TSA range right now for pre-qual. Open bar, topless stewardesses, and free peanuts.



And you never thought to give me a call.  Prolly would have been bad for my health; somehow.


----------



## Dame (Apr 1, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> And you never thought to give me a call.  Prolly would have been bad for my health; somehow.


HE's here for the peanuts, I can tell you that for sure. YOU however should come on by, because I'm waitressing.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 2, 2016)

Is there an ACCP badge?

If you're not an ACCP, are  you NAACP?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> Is there an ACCP badge?
> 
> If you're not an ACCP, are  you NAACP?


----------



## Raptor (Apr 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Learn to "embed" my friend. There will be no "mystery link" clicking from me on an open forum. Especially today!


Alright, I'll admit it was just a rickroll (which is why I didn't embed)


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Alright, I'll admit it was just a rickroll (which is why I didn't embed)



You failed at all levels.


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's another good one, courtesy of our friends up north.

Library and Archives Canada’s major acquisition of the declassified journals and military records of Canadian supersoldier James


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2016)

There are several Canadiens here at the ACCP Academy in Spokane. Two are brothers, Bob and Doug Mckenzie, eh? And we're drinkin Moosehead.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 2, 2016)

Take Off....eh!


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2016)

Hosers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 3, 2016)

For a blast from the past......


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Here's another good one, courtesy of our friends up north.
> 
> Library and Archives Canada’s major acquisition of the declassified journals and military records of Canadian supersoldier James



What are you talking about?  That's a legit release.   Even former Defence Minister's have told the truth about aliens.   

Governments are HIDING aliens, says former defence minister


----------

